# The 50 most outrageous items left in an Uber



## Lissetti (Dec 20, 2016)

Have you ever left your cellphone in a taxi? Maybe your wallet in an Uber? How about a puppy, fog machine ... or breast milk?
Uber has released its third annual Lost and Found Index - and there are some pretty strange items on the list.
If you have been forgetful, chances are you've lost one of the more commonly forgotten items, which Uber says include phones, cameras, wallets, keys, bags, clothes, glasses, headphones, vape/e-cigarettes, IDs and licenses.
Aside from those everyday items, the company says this is the list of the 50 most outrageous items left behind in a vehicle:


8 week old coffee-colored Chihuahua
Black faux fur neck cuff in a size large
A photo of a New Years kiss
6 chicken tenders from 7 Eleven
A black and white tuxedo for a small dog
Full set of 18k gold teeth
Professional grade hula hoop
Salmon head
Medium sized medical marijuana pipe
Birth certificate and social security card
Star Wars skateboard
Very important headband with peacock feathers
A propane tank
A tray of eggs
White leather snakeskin Louboutin heels
Lego championship wrestling belt
A pack of hair and a brown brush shaped like a foot
Ed Sheeran concert tank top
Breast pump with breast milk
Two packs of Italian sausage and a Thanksgiving ham
A shopping cart
Ancestry kit
Lotion and beard oil
Silver & peach colored Venetian masquerade mask
Small handmade cat puppet
Babe Ruth signed baseball
White gold wedding band with diamonds
McDonald's visor and a large fries
Harry Potter Magic Wand
A special pizza costume
A bird
Red pouch with hammock inside that says "hang loose"
Cheer skirt with a lion head
Yeezy boost 350 butters
A mannequin
Two pieces of my ever-so-special white wedding cake
A fog machine
Japanese style mandolin
Full fish tank with fish and water
An Elvis cape with a few jewels on it
One Gucci flip flop
Red Lobster takeout
Limited edition Chance the Rapper Starbucks gift card
5x7 prom picture of me and my husband
10 lbs pulled pork and 10 lbs pulled chicken
Rose gold Kim Kardashian lumee case
A piece of parchment paper with sap on it
Deer antlers and a welding helmet
My dirty laundry
A small plush toy of a cat eating a pizza slice
On the list of most forgetful cities is Gallup, New Mexico; Tallahassee, Florida; Mankato, Minnesota; College Station, Texas; Sioux City, Iowa, and other areas in southern states.
If you happen to have lost something on one of your Uber rides (as weird as the item may be), you can log in to your account, find "Your Trips," tap "I lost an item," and then contact the driver with your chosen means of communication.

https://www.abcactionnews.com/lifes...-according-to-its-annual-lost-and-found-index
What's the most unusual thing you've found left behind by your pax? These are mine:

A signed NFL Seattle Seahawks football :










...And a purse containing close to $800.










Both my separate Pax got their items back.


----------



## Pax Collector (Feb 18, 2018)

Lissetti said:


> A propane tank


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

Lissetti said:


> 8 week old coffee-colored Chihuahua
> Black faux fur neck cuff in a size large
> A photo of a New Years kiss
> 6 chicken tenders from 7 Eleven
> ...


All 50 items should go straight out of the window.


----------



## Pax Collector (Feb 18, 2018)

The Gift of Fish said:


> All 50 items should go straight out of the window.


Awe, not the chihuahua! That goes with me ❤


----------



## Lissetti (Dec 20, 2016)

I want to see him throw number 21 out the window.

The shopping cart.


----------



## MadePenniesToday (Feb 24, 2017)

Lissetti said:


> View attachment 302199
> 49. My dirty laundry
> View attachment 302207
> View attachment 302206


-o: Dirty panties as a tip?


----------



## Z129 (May 30, 2018)

You just have to stop and ponder why a driver would allow some of this stuff in their vehicle to begin with. A fish tank with water and fish? A shopping cart?


----------



## Pax Collector (Feb 18, 2018)

Z129 said:


> A shopping cart?


I know right!? WTH


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

Passed out drunk girl in third row. 

I would have gotten away with it if it wasn't for those pesky kids running after my car banging on the windows.


----------



## VanGuy (Feb 15, 2019)

Those are worth money. Last I heard the going rate for returning shopping carts was $25.


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

Pax Collector said:


> Awe, not the chihuahua! That goes with me ❤


God had obviously been hitting the bong quite heavily when he came up with Chihuahuas.


----------



## LAWeasel (Nov 27, 2018)

The Gift of Fish said:


> All 50 items should go straight out of the window.


Hell no. I'd take the dog or bird to the hub, claim my fee, and let the folks there bear the cost and problem while they wait for the owners to pick it up. Then again, being that irresponsible they have no right to own pets.


----------



## TXUbering (May 9, 2018)

And the most common item left in an uber.... dignity, both yours and the pax's......


----------



## 1.5xorbust (Nov 22, 2017)

No mention of used or unused prophylactics. Uber probably wanted to keep the list G rated.


----------



## 911 Guy (Feb 8, 2018)

The Gift of Fish said:


> God had obviously been hitting the bong quite heavily when he came up with Chihuahuas.


Not many dogs can be blamed on "God". We did that to them.


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

911 Guy said:


> Not many dogs can be blamed on "God". We did that to them.


That would make us humans their God and creator. It's a good thing we didn't have a hand in making the planet.


----------



## BikingBob (May 29, 2018)

I believe by shopping cart they mean what older people sometimes use. Those collapsible wire caged carts. Probably was stored in the trunk and they were half senile and forgot it.

Things left in my car:


Backpack
a cake
tennis racket
cell phones
a nice hair straightener
some girl's virginity


----------



## FLKeys (Dec 27, 2018)

Some chick I picked up from a wedding left this little lace bag filled with things that I'm sure someone thought smelled good. The next morning I get in my car and wow did it stink, I thought the carpet/upholstery cleaner I keep in there broke open and spilled. Nope. Took me a few days to find that stinky ass bag. Since I picked up several people from that wedding that night I had no idea who it belonged to. I dropped it off at the hotel they were staying at. It became their problem.

Items I found in my car:

Cell Phone - Returned to owner that was 150 feet away from me while I waited for my next ping. Uber screwed me out of $5 of the $15 return fee. Pax gave me $20 cash tip when I returned it.
Bank of America Debit card - Never claimed. - Dropped it in the night deposit box of a local Bank of America after 1 week passed by. Guess I screwed up and never claimed the return fee on that.
Wallet - Pax was 70+ miles away from me at home. Ended up dropping it off to someone he was friends with that lived in between my work and house. $15 return fee collected. I declined accepting the cash in the wallet that the owner offered (I had my reasons). Ended up getting an even bigger tip in the app after the fact (No that was not my reason).
Gold Ring - Although given to me as a tip, I'm sure accidental. - Still unclaimed by PAX going on a couple weeks now.


----------



## Wh4tev3r!!!! (Jul 21, 2017)

Empty gas can. Passenger only took the half full one out of the car and left an Empty gas can.


----------



## njn (Jan 23, 2016)

34. Butters?


----------



## Calentura (Feb 19, 2017)

BikingBob said:


> I believe by shopping cart they mean what older people sometimes use. Those collapsible wire caged carts. Probably was stored in the trunk and they were half senile and forgot it.
> 
> Things left in my car:
> 
> ...


U witnessed or took part in the deflowering?


----------



## BikingBob (May 29, 2018)

@Calentura - witnessed haha. I heard "not here, not now, not in the Uber" as someone was about to be fingered haha. I just cleared my throat and said "Guys........come on"


----------



## BurgerTiime (Jun 22, 2015)

My dad lost his good luck poker charm in an Uber. Anyone find it, contact me, thanks!


----------



## Dice Man (May 21, 2018)

2 cents on the back seat.


----------



## Taxi2Uber (Jul 21, 2017)

I found a single Viagra pill in little ziploc baggie, left behind by an older guy with his...ahem..."date"


----------



## LAWeasel (Nov 27, 2018)

Not so much the items (tags from a shirt and deodorant) but the ride.

It was a 2 mile trip down PCH to Maestro's ordered by a nice young lady. She's at the curb and gets in. I think I'm ready to go, but no so fast. She had to wait for her date. The guy gets into the car with no shirt and proceeds to groom himself and get ready for their night out (during this extremely long 2 mile journey) 

Pretty sure she felt humiliated. Tipped me $10 and apologized silently on the way out.


----------



## Eugene73 (Jun 29, 2017)

For sure no one left behind a tip


----------



## The Texan (Mar 1, 2019)

I pick up 4 LaCrosse players from Marquette Univ. today and take from the practice field in a bubble, back to campus.

One of them nearly left a Lacrosse helmet in my SUV- that's a rare find indeed!


----------



## El Jefe de Hialeah (Jun 11, 2018)

#1....Driver's Pride
#2...Driver's Dignity


----------



## stpetej (Jul 3, 2017)

Lissetti said:


> View attachment 302199
> 
> 
> Have you ever left your cellphone in a taxi? Maybe your wallet in an Uber? How about a puppy, fog machine ... or breast milk?
> ...


What's a professional hula hoop?


----------



## itsablackmarket (May 12, 2015)

I had one ride where 3 of 4 people left something in the car, and all were very valuable things. 2 cellphones and a large purse. I believe maybe something else was forgotten too. But I was really shocked, and it was comical, because normally people don't leave anything.


----------



## Eugene73 (Jun 29, 2017)

A lady left her purse. I was a rookie and yelled out to her to get it.


----------

